# 12vdc trigger for Projector screen to projector



## jbmtxag98 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi. I'm new to this site and clueless about AV and hoping someone can help. I had to get a new projector to replace an old one (Sharpvision) that died. I bought an Epson 5030. The previous homeowner had built our entire media room himself and has it all very customized which is confusing to me. He had a trigger wire that ran from the screen to the projector so when the proj was turned on, the screen auto comes down. The prob I have is that the plug that goes into the projector doesn't fit in the "trigger output" hole of my new Epson proj. It looks like he spliced some 12v input to + and - speaker wire that must connect to the screen (not accessible to see from the attic). So I can only think to try and find the right kind of plug that will fit into the proj and splice it to replace the current one. Anybody have idea?


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Epson 5010 and it has a typical 3.5mm jack for this. You should be able to try plugging in a pair of iPhones like headphones and see if it fits. You should simply be able to splice into the headphone wire. You may need to experiment with with which wire works because it is a stereo headphone in a mono jack on the projector. Otherwise, you can order something like this( *http://tinyurl.com/owq5rph* )and splice into that. I just tested it and verified it is a 3.5mm jack.


----------



## jbmtxag98 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for responding! I actually do have one of those mono 3.5mm jacks. Because it's just one chord instead of the 2 (positive and negative) that you can peel apart, I'm not sure how you splice it. I just checked as well. The one I tried resplicing is also a 3.5mm jack but it isn't making the screen come down. He had not only the screen but also a fan spliced that when the projector is turned on, it would drop the screen as well as turn a fan on that sucks all the heat out of the box the projector is in (in the attic).

So what I see is this:
Basic speaker wires coming from somewhere (I'm assuming they're somehow spliced to a trigger into the screen. The other end of speaker wires are spliced with 2 sets of wires. One is another speaker wire that goes to the projector via the 3.5mm jack. The other is a DC plug that goes into a converter power strip which seems to be what turns the fan on/off. 

I'm missing something simple I'm sure, but I just can't figure it out.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

uhh.. are you saying that the projector trigger is wired to a power supply and then to the fan? It sounds like the guy before you is trying to run the fan off the trigger and a boost in the power on the line..... I don't know if this is a safe option. I am not an electrician and I have seen many of these type of shortcuts work, but I would not do it. There should be some sort of replay in between. A relay such as THIS

I know the signal off the projector is a 12 volt 200MA signal . Also, just checking - do you have the trigger out setting in the project menu to on?

If you connect(short) the wires to the trigger - does the fan run? If so I recommend the relay.


----------



## jbmtxag98 (Mar 19, 2014)

I've got Macgyver (previous owner) coming over this afternoon to take a look at it. I didn't know I need to turn the Trigger out setting to "on". That may be simply it. Will go now to see if I can find that in the menu. Thanks again.
Can't answer you on more detailed specifics on what's wired to what because I'm not sure what they are. Will ask my guy.


----------

